# Shooting machine



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

That is a very neat build, I put one together from plans on here, it works well but the base is wide.
Your construction is spot on.
Well done.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

Irish Sitka said:


> That is a very neat build, I put one together from plans on here, it works well but the base is wide.
> Your construction is spot on.
> Well done.


Thank you.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm curious on these. 
When you use a shooting machine are you re-aligning the bow using the sights between each shot?

Seems that there would be no way to hold the bow or the shooting machine completely stationary in one place while executing multiple shots. I've heard people shooting the arrow in the same hole but if you are using the sights seems it would be a bit of a challenge even on a stationary system to get them lined up perfectly?

Not sure why I care I'm just curious how people are using their shooting machines. 
Either way it looks like an awesome way to ID mechanical failures or inconsistencies in spine or fletchings. As a science geek you would think I would have made one of these already. Hmmm oh no I'm feeling the itch to go drill something....


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> I'm curious on these.
> When you use a shooting machine are you re-aligning the bow using the sights between each shot?
> 
> Seems that there would be no way to hold the bow or the shooting machine completely stationary in one place while executing multiple shots. I've heard people shooting the arrow in the same hole but if you are using the sights seems it would be a bit of a challenge even on a stationary system to get them lined up perfectly?
> ...


I've got a piece of piano wire that use as a bow alignment gauge That's mounted to the machine. I put the bow exactly back in the same position to that piano wire.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> I'm curious on these.
> When you use a shooting machine are you re-aligning the bow using the sights between each shot?
> 
> Seems that there would be no way to hold the bow or the shooting machine completely stationary in one place while executing multiple shots. I've heard people shooting the arrow in the same hole but if you are using the sights seems it would be a bit of a challenge even on a stationary system to get them lined up perfectly?
> ...


These are some photos of the bow gauge That's used. You just set the bow up at the identical position every time. You never move the gauge once it's initially set up. Always move the bow into the same place with the gauge.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's a few more pictures but all it needs is powder coat and the paracord for the winch that draws the bow back.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

rfcolejr said:


> Here's a few more pictures but all it needs is powder coat and the paracord for the winch that draws the bow back.


The pics didn't come through at first so I posted more.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard (Aug 12, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

rfcolejr said:


> These are some photos of the bow gauge That's used. You just set the bow up at the identical position every time. You never move the gauge once it's initially set up. Always move the bow into the same place with the gauge.


OK I can see how that would reference the bow to the shooting machine but how do you keep the machine from moving?


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> OK I can see how that would reference the bow to the shooting machine but how do you keep the machine from moving?


in most cases they weigh them down with extra weights unless they are built like the one i built where it is heavy over 400 lbs and the wheels 
are raised off the floor or locked in place . 

good build on the shooter !!!

TS2


----------



## ronin001 (May 3, 2013)

nice! i need to make one of these


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

b0w_bender said:


> OK I can see how that would reference the bow to the shooting machine but how do you keep the machine from moving?


I have a Sure Loc Hooter Shooter. I tried holding it down with buckets of sand, pegs through the feet in the ground....but to get any consistency it needs to be resighted after each shot.

Nice job on the shooting machine.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> OK I can see how that would reference the bow to the shooting machine but how do you keep the machine from moving?


Eventually I will mount the machine to a concrete garage floor to keep it from moving around. Thanks for the posts .


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

What is the purpose of the slide mechanism?
Couldn't you just tie off to the winch cable with your release and D loop to draw this back without the slide?
Or would consistency be lost doing it this way?
I would think with the same grip / mounting consistency and the D loop, the consistency would be the same?

Sorry man I'm not criticizing I've just thinking of building one of these for a very long time...I want to make sure i get it right.
Have you shot yours yet?
Do you like the spread of your legs / height of machine etc?
Excellent job by the way...Very nice work!!!!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice job!!! Later on can you post a video of it working?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Purka said:


> I have a Sure Loc Hooter Shooter. I tried holding it down with buckets of sand, pegs through the feet in the ground....but to get any consistency it needs to be resighted after each shot.


At one point I converted my shop smith base into a shooting machine. That was exactly my experience. the thing weighs like 150 pounds and I tried strapping it down and piling weight on top of it to make sure it didn't move. To confirm I would draw a circle around each foot and I was never able to develop confidence that it wasn't going to move. After 2 or 3 shots I would check the feet and it always moved. When you are trying to ID where the variance is coming from it's kind of important that nothing moves. I finally decided that unless it was bolted down the shooter was always going to introduce a potential variance. I'm feeling pretty much the same about the bow.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

YBSLO said:


> What is the purpose of the slide mechanism?
> Couldn't you just tie off to the winch cable with your release and D loop to draw this back without the slide?
> Or would consistency be lost doing it this way?
> I would think with the same grip / mounting consistency and the D loop, the consistency would be the same?
> ...


You could probably do that. I was bored and had access to the Thompson shaft and bearings so I just used them is all.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

Pysiek said:


> Nice job!!! Later on can you post a video of it working?


I sure will, as soon as I get my garage cleaned out so I can get it mounted down.


----------



## Ray Czajka (Aug 19, 2012)

can you give me some measurements on this so I could build one


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

Ray Czajka said:


> can you give me some measurements on this so I could build one


I sure will. Give me till the weekend and I'll put them on here.


----------



## billk63 (Oct 13, 2010)

Beautiful work and solid engineering concepts on this one. I love the dual slide bearings and adjustability.

Wish I had your machine shop. I'd be building one tomorrow.

Marked for follow up on the plans.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

I've watched these threads with interest and have wondered about how shot-to-shot consistency might best be achieved. Has anyone tried using a laser? Maybe rig it up so it is firmly attached to the bow. As long as the laser/bow connection is solid, other slight movement of the legs, etc. shouldn't matter as long as the laser dot is re-aligned. Thoughts?


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Use the IQ sight, the target and a reference point on the shooter.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Hunter Dave said:


> I've watched these threads with interest and have wondered about how shot-to-shot consistency might best be achieved. Has anyone tried using a laser? Maybe rig it up so it is firmly attached to the bow. As long as the laser/bow connection is solid, other slight movement of the legs, etc. shouldn't matter as long as the laser dot is re-aligned. Thoughts?


It sounds good in theory but unless the machine is rock solid and mounted to the floor the thing will move around. This will mean the laser won't be aiming in the same place shot after shot. When I shoot my machine I shoot by aiming, aligning my peep with my sight aperture and squeeze off the shot with my index finger, just as if I were holding the bow in hand.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, I get that the machine moves around. Couldn't the laser be used as an easy method to *re-align the bow* for the next shot?


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Purka said:


> I have a Sure Loc Hooter Shooter. I tried holding it down with buckets of sand, pegs through the feet in the ground....but to get any consistency it needs to be resighted after each shot.
> 
> Nice job on the shooting machine.


That should have been Spot Hogg Hooter Shooter. :embara:


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hunter Dave said:


> Yeah, I get that the machine moves around. Couldn't the laser be used as an easy method to *re-align the bow* for the next shot?


Hunter Dave you are correct, this is a great solution. I have a laser pointer that fits really snugly inside a piece of PVC pipe. I then mounted that pipe to a dovetail sight rod that fits into my sight mount. I use it to illustrate to the kids how much sight movement they can expect and to see how much movement they are getting while they are aiming. That little gizmo would work perfectly you would just draw a dot on the target where the laser is hitting and then re-align the machine to the same spot every time that would work perfectly. Great idea!


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

Would you mind showing pictures of how you attached the laser


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

jbacon1340 said:


> Would you mind showing pictures of how you attached the laser


Created a new thread so we don't Hijack this one
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2369493&p=1071705235#post1071705235


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

rfcolejr said:


> I sure will. Give me till the weekend and I'll put them on here.


I would live to see some plans/sketches/measurements. A local HS welding class was looking for an archery related class project and this would be a heck of a lot better then bow stands/hangers.


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

jakeeib said:


> I would live to see some plans/sketches/measurements. A local HS welding class was looking for an archery related class project and this would be a heck of a lot better then bow stands/hangers.


Been pretty busy with the holidays but will get something put on here. I just build this stuff out of ideas in my head and stuff I have laying around. Sorry about this delay guys.


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

any parts lists and prints to build this one


----------

